# FLA Pigeon Auction



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Just to give some of the more local fliers notice that there will be a LIVE auction Sunday, November 8th at the Shady Hills Pet Shop in Spring Hill, FL. Viewing of birds 12:00 - Auction at 1:00.

List of Breeders:

1. ERIO ALVEREZ, FL
2. BOB BARNES, MI
3. RANDALL BERKY, FL
4. KEN CHRISTOPHER, UT
5. ALLAN FRAMPTON, FL
6. FUTURE FORCE LOFTS, FL
7. JOSE GACEL, FL
8. GALLO LOFT, FL
9. MIKE GANUS, IN (GFL)
10. ROBERT GONZALEZ, FL (MAGIC MAKER LOFTS)
11. GYSELBRECHT, BE (PIPA)
12. DON HART, FL
13. GENE HEARL, CA
14. ART HEES, FL
15. HERBOTS, BE
16. HAROLD LAMANS, IN
17. RICK MARDIS, OK (CBS)
18. TONY MELUCCI, FL
19. ED MINVIELLE (SIEGLES PIGEON SUPPLY)
20. LARRY NELSON, FL
21. RICHARD PARRINO, FL
22. BERT OOSTLANDER, GA (GLOBAL PIGEON SUPPLY)
23. PEDRO ROQUE, FL

Ill be attending myself! The auctioneer will be none other then Tony Melucci! If you can not attend, please send me a PM and Ill see what I can do to help you.


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

That is quite a list.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I wanna go!


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Pretty sure that alot of the birds will be auctioned off at a price above my means, but its only an hours drive away and how many times does a person get the chance to attend? So Im going!  I have personally met a few of the breeders who will have birds at the auction, not so sure they will be in attendence though. Im going to call Tommy (The owner of the feed store) to see if by chance they already have a list of the birds and if I can get a copy of it before hand. If so, I will let everyone know.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Is this a fund raiser, or a regular auction?


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey, I might make that one.

Ace


----------

